# Where to live near Calgary??



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We are a young family and are emigrating to work in calgary but looking for a village close to calgary with lovely views, lakes, parks, where there are lots to walk to, schools, shops etc with a shirt commute to calgary city centre for work.
We are needing a helping hand with areas where to start researching with reasonable priced rentals too. Willing to drive but be great if on train routes.
Any views on Chestermere, Airdrie, Cochrame, Strathmore?

Thanks 

Emma & Steve


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

emma329 said:


> We are a young family and are emigrating to work in calgary but looking for a village close to calgary with lovely views, lakes, parks, where there are lots to walk to, schools, shops etc with a shirt commute to calgary city centre for work.
> We are needing a helping hand with areas where to start researching with reasonable priced rentals too. Willing to drive but be great if on train routes.
> Any views on Chestermere, Airdrie, Cochrame, Strathmore?
> 
> ...


The places you have mentioned are probably the furtherest ones around calgary.

I can personally recommend some lovely areas, somerset, bridlewood, evergreen, Tuscany, Rocky ridge, royal oak, Dalhousie. Cochrane is a lovely place, but it is approx 45 minutes from downtown. You also have okotoks, again a distance from downtown, but nothing major. NW area has some amazing views of the mountains, and you are also close to Canmore/banff. I would say look in the NW or SW areas.

Shopping wise there is lots of places to shop. Shopping malls include, chinook, cross iron, market mall, sundown, but there are many others.

CRT (trains) are located everywhere which is good, so if you prefer the train look for places located nearby to the CRT. However, I drive myself, and would be lost without a car, especially if you wish to take in the views and visit local areas of interest. 

Parks are also everywhere, where I live there is about 6 parks within a ten minute walking distance from where I live, there are also many areas in downtown Calgary and outskirts for walks. Several areas have lakes for example arbour lake. Many areas have good schools, but view them before you choose. 

With regards to checking out rentals look at rentfaster.com for current rentals. You can change your search to only certain areas, ie NW or SW etc.

Hope this helps somewhat


----------

